
How to find techy roommates? - trogdoro
What&#x27;s the best way to find techy&#x2F;startup people looking to rent a room? I&#x27;ve tried the usual suspects (craigslist, etc.). There was an &quot;A-List&quot; meetup by ApartmentList but it looks like it was shut down a while back. We have a room to sublease (in Cole Valley near the N for quick access to downtown SF) and this has been an ongoing challenge.
======
trogdoro
Btw reach out to me at @xiki on twitter if you're looking for a place...

